# Add "find Target" To Your Shortcuts!



## Samystic (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello users!
Windows missed out something...something very useful..."Find Target" option directly on the menu of a shortcut... beginners do not find it that useful....advanced users are tired of properties>Find Target...

Here is the solution:

1)Copy this code as it is:


@echo off
setlocal
set FT="%TEMP%\Find_Target.tmp"
set FTV="C:\Find_Target.vbs"
@echo REGEDIT4>%FT%
@echo.>>%FT%
@echo [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\Shell\Find Target\command]>>%FT%
@echo @="wscript.exe \"C:\\Find_target.vbs\" \"%%1\"">>%FT%
@echo.>>%FT%
@echo.>>%FT%
@echo Dim param, filenam, targt, shortct>%FTV%
@echo Set param = WScript.Arguments>>%FTV%
@echo filenam = param (0)>>%FTV%
@echo Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")>>%FTV%
@echo Set shortct = WshShell.CreateShortcut(filenam)>>%FTV%
@echo targt = shortct.TargetPath>>%FTV%
@echo WshShell.Run "%windir%\explorer.exe /select," ^& Chr(34) ^& targt ^& Chr(34)>>%FTV%
regedit /s %FT%
del /q %FT%
endlocal



2)Copy and paste this code in Notepad...yes only Notepad...Wordpad won't do! (Start>Run>Notepad)

3)Save this file as Find_Target.bat in the root drive of your OS(directly in the drive where Documents and Settings, Program Files and WINDOWS reside)

4)Run Find_Target.bat (Just press Enter!)

A VB Script<Find_Target.vbs> is created...DO NOT TOUCH THAT FILE!

There you are!!! NOW YOU CAN SCREAM, SHOUT OR RUN LIKE A MADMAN...Shortcuts have their origin(Target)

Thank you and thank me!  

Happy targeting!

Source : -  *www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=9693


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 14, 2006)

kewl... thanks !! u deserved a rep for dat!!


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

good one dude....

if thats urs too good...will rep u..

if not please give source ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

@Samystic
Buddy! u forgot to post the source in hurry  

*www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=9693

btw Just paste following in notepad and save the file with *.REG* extension and then run the file:  


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Find.Target]
@="&Find Target"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Find.Target\command]
@="\"explorer.exe\" /select,\"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\Find.Target]
@="&Find Target"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\Find.Target\command]
@="\"explorer.exe\" /select,\"%1\""
```


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice work Vishal. Reps for u. Good to see the source. 

@Samystic,
You should include source while posting such things. Else you may be banned.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 14, 2006)

^^
Hey Vishal!

U have so much answers, just prepare to write a 400-500 pages book.     (Just joking).
Nice trick, was not knowing that. Thx for that

@ Samystic

Thx for that info. Always remember to post the source if the tute is not ur own.


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

vishal i think the code provided by u create find target link for all file and folder because the code uses HKCLR\* and HKCLR\Directory but the Find target should work only for shourtcut soo the code should be like this

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shell\Find.Target]
@="&Find Target"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shell\Find.Target\command]
@="\"explorer.exe\" /select,\"%1\""
```


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah! The code I provided works for all files


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

I have added the source for now. But, if I see this next time, you will get a ban for a week.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 15, 2006)

@Vishal.... 

That only displayes the target of the shortcut file and not the source file.... Is there any was to make the source of the mail file visible?


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 17, 2006)

now i realize that the code provided by Samystic is 100% correct and code provided by me was wrong bcz Samystic creates a vbs which requires an argument of shortcut file then that vbscript find the target of shortcut and then open that target using explorer.exe /select %1


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya... his script works. Can you do that with the registry?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

^^

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shell\Find.Target]
@="&Find Target"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shell\Find.Target\command]
@="\"explorer.exe\" /select,\"%1\""
```


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 17, 2006)

Still no change.... The window that opens up is documents and settings\username\desktop\

Aditya


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

I didnt get it, what u mean?


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 17, 2006)

vishal actually this code opens the location at which the shortcut is created and not the location of target file, this is the only reason Samystic used that vbs to fetch the target location from the shortcut file


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 18, 2006)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> vishal actually this code opens the location at which the shortcut is created and not the location of target file, this is the only reason Samystic used that vbs to fetch the target location from the shortcut file



Ya that is what happens.... What I wanted to say was that, but I have exams on 23rd and right now my head is going to get ripped off.... don't mind.


----------



## Samystic (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok guys...nxt time u'll have the source...vishal is right...may be i was in a hurry...


----------

